# PowerBook G4 ne redemarre plus...



## arnaud75 (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,


  Jai un problème avec mon PowerBook G4 de 2005 (numéro de série : A1138, 1.67 Ghz, série aluminium) qui fonctionnait parfaitement jusque là.


  Lordinateur ma indiqué « batterie faible » et sest alors arrêté brutalement. Je lai branché sur secteur et là impossible de le redémarrer Jai enlevé la batterie et essayé de le démarrer sans batterie toujours sans succès. Pas un bruit lorsque jappuis sur le bouton dalimentation.


  Lun dentres vous a t-il déjà eu ce type de problème ? Est ce un problème connu et y a t-il une solution ?


  Merci par avance pour votre aide,


  Arnaud


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Janvier 2011)

Essaye une autre alimentation !


----------



## Invité (23 Janvier 2011)

Un reset PMU ?


----------

